# Weird discoloration on lethargic betta! Please help!



## optimusprimesgurl (Jan 16, 2012)

I purchased my betta a few months ago and he has been in a heated 5 gallon, with stagnant water. I did regular water changes and have tested water samples. All came back with non-threatening results. After noticing my betta becoming more lathargic I also noticed fade white, almost gray...I'm not sure. They're not spots or patches. Just like skin discoloration along his sides and near his gills. Could this be ammonia poisoning? I just got a filter set up and have added aquarium salt after the 50% water change. His ammonia levels are 0ppm though. 

-----------------------------------------------------------------------

What size is your tank? 5 gallons
What temperature is your tank? 78 degrees
Does your tank have a filter? Yes
Does your tank have an air stone or other type of aeration? Yes
Is your tank heated? Yes
What tank mates does your betta fish live with? None

Food
What type of food do you feed your betta fish? Pellets
How often do you feed your betta fish? Once a day

Maintenance
How often do you perform a water change? Once a week
What percentage of the water do you change when you perform a water change? 25%
What type of additives do you add to the water when you perform a water change? Water conditioner, aquarium salt, stress zyme

Water Parameters:
Have you tested your water? If so, what are the following parameters?

Ammonia: 0ppm
Nitrite: 0ppm
Nitrate: N/A
Hardness: N/A
Alkalinity: N/A

Symptoms and Treatment
How has your betta fish's appearance changed? Some of his skin has turned a pale white, but it is not a patch or spot. Just discoloration.
How has your betta fish's behavior changed? He is a lot more lethargic, laying on the gravel and taking longer to respond to me. I thought he was dead this morning.
When did you start noticing the symptoms? 2 weeks ago
Have you started treating your fish? If so, how? Changing the water and adding aquarium salt
Does your fish have any history of being ill? No
How old is your fish (approximately)? 1 year old


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

Correct me if I am wrong, but as far as I know - ammonia burns are red.
I think the redness on his gill cover thingy and that scar like thing are caused by ammonia. The ammonia in his cup registered at an 8.0









This guy too:









Are these grey patches fuzzy? How long as your filter been running?


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

It sounds like maybe possibly a fungal infection if the patch is fuzzy


*Fungal Disease Information*

*Symptoms*
White, or fuzzy growths on the outside of fish
Fish has become less active
Won't eat
Diluted colors
Patches of white

*Treatment*
This disease is very common with stressed fish and is cured with Higher levels of added salt, easing the temperature within the tank to 80 will also help. But no higher than 82. If the disease progresses then invest in a high quality fungus treatment to help aid the treatment, if that doesn't work then I highly suggest that you either euthanize the fish or heavily Medicate, sterilize, and heat the temp even higher within the tank

*Cause*
There are many factors to what causes this specific disease but it's similar to many others. 
-poor water quality, like high ammonia, and nitrites along with unecxeptable Amounts of nitrates
-stressful tankmates and constant nipping
-being battered around by flow
-not acclimated properly
-stressful housing
Are all main factors to the disease as they all lead to a lored immune system which leaves all fish helpless towards all diseases

*Prevention*
-keep water clean
-keep the stress to minimal amounts
-keep water heated
-choose acceptable tank mates
-provide enough cover
-give your Betta enough room to swim and spread its fins. Ideally 2.5 gallons


----------



## optimusprimesgurl (Jan 16, 2012)

The patches aren't fuzzy. I wouldn't even call them patches. More like scale discoloration. I put the filter in a few weeks ago but I believe it has been going on before the filter was placed in the tank and now I just noticed it since it's gotten larger. It's mainly on his sides and even light highlights of white in his tail. But the top of his gills have some dark white on them. There is no redness in his gills as far as I can tell because it is quite difficult to see since his colors are so dark. And my camera when I try to take a photo of him just makes him a black blob. Ugh... It's so strange though. He made a bubble nest earlier this week too. He's been eating fine. I don't know what to do.


Tikibirds said:


> Correct me if I am wrong, but as far as I know - ammonia burns are red.
> I think the redness on his gill cover thingy and that scar like thing are caused by ammonia. The ammonia in his cup registered at an 8.0
> 
> 
> ...


----------

